# Long time reader, first time writer- Our Cooper



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your loss. It is so difficult to deal with and you have come to a place where everyone understands your sorrow. Truly it makes your heart hurt. We have all lost for one reason or another at different ages and it ALWAYS hurts for the deeper you love the deeper you grieve. 
My thoughts are with you. I know your new little girl, while never replacing Cooper, will help to heal the ache in your heart!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Your story is a beautiful tribute to cooper.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Enjoy Daisy. Take care.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I do feel your pain and hope your will feel better soon.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry for you and your family to lose Cooper at such a young age. I know exactly how you feel. I'm glad you are adding an addition to your family. We lost Ginger suddenly one night after a hike at the park. She made it to 10.5 years old but still had spring in her step. We decided not to do an necropsy. It wasn't going to bring her back. We rushed out and got another golden within three days. He's now 15 months and my best bud. He's sleeping next to me on the couch right now. I'm sure Daisy will help your family deal with the loss of Cooper. Hang in there.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. 

Thank you for posting about Cooper. Grieving is an individual experience but to let yourself grieve is to honor the life of your friend. 

I don't think Daisy will replace Cooper, they are all different and each piece of life they share fills a different part of your heart. 

Big hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Daisy will not replace your Cooper, but she will help fill the void and you will love her for all that she is


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper and Daisy*



Verucalise said:


> It's been over a month since our Cooper left us, and we are still grieving the loss. A day after we celebrated his fifth birthday, he passed away with no warning. The vet suspects he had SAS.
> 
> He was the last puppy in the litter; the puppy nobody wanted. His abnormally large stature intimidated those looking, and they chose the smaller puppy instead. At 10+ weeks old, he was still waiting for his forever home. Armed with only a certain amount of money and hope, I called the owner and asked if she would take a lower amount instead. She agreed. We picked him up that day... our very own clearance pup.
> 
> ...


I am so happy that you will be getting your Daisy-I'm sure Cooper had his paws in this some way! They never replace one another, we love them all for their own special ways!!! Like you, I can't imagine my life without a dog!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper! He was way too young.. Enjoy Daisy-she will bring healing to your heart.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet Cooper...he sounds like a wonderful boy and he left much too soon. It's so hard and I feel for you.

Daisy won't be Cooper, but you will see some of him in her and it will help. Best wishes to all of you and enjoy!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Cooper. Gone way too young as so many goldens do. So pleased that you will be welcoming Daisy into your family soon. It is all meant to be and Daisy will heal your hearts in ways that you cannot imagine at this time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry for your loss of Cooper, he sounded like he was an amazing boy and dearly loved. I hope you'll share pictures of him with us. 

Great to hear you will be welcoming Daisy into your lives soon. You can't replace one dog with another, they all are very unique and special in their own way, and hold a special place in your heart forever.

Daisy will help your hearts heal, looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't even imagine the pain and horror of your sudden loss of Cooper. I'm very happy though that Cooper led you to Daisy!

Do you have any pictures of Cooper you'd be willing to share with us?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am very glad that you are actively posting now. When I lost my last dog, I could not talk about it, either. Now I talk about his antics all the time. We all grieve differently.

Your love of Cooper is palpable. I am glad that you have come to be able to share more about him now. He will live on in your heart and your memory, but you will also be able to share him with others as the shock of the loss (although not the loss itself) fades.

I know you will cherish Daisy, _*because*_ you cherished Cooper! You know how to love.

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very say to hear about your very special boy Cooper. It sounds like he passed very peacefully but I know from experience it is so hard to come to terms with not being able to prepare for Good Bye.

We lost our boy Oakley in October and now have Logan. I cannot begin to tell you how much Logan has helped heal our hearts. It has been 7 months now since the loss of our Oaks and Logan has licked away many of my sorrowful tears. Each Golden is Golden in their own very way.

RIP Trooper Cooper!


----------



## Verucalise (May 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your loving comments. It's nice to be around people who understand


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

I added Cooper Trooper to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
I am glad you found us.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-5.html#post5654210

Daisy will help you heal!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cooper.


----------



## Verucalise (May 6, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I can't even imagine the pain and horror of your sudden loss of Cooper. I'm very happy though that Cooper led you to Daisy!
> 
> Do you have any pictures of Cooper you'd be willing to share with us?


I created an album in my profile, please visit


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's incredibly difficult to lose a young dog suddenly, with no warning. Take care.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Cooper. I know that the loss can feel unbearable. I am sure your new little girl will help ease that pain.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Verucalise said:


> I created an album in my profile, please visit


Such wonderful pictures, Your Cooper is beautiful, the first one with the snow flakes is really special. I'm sorry for your loss and hope that your good memories give you comfort.


----------



## jenna1019 (May 31, 2015)

My thoughts are with you and your family. I just lost my Tucker about two
weeks ago and know how hard it is. They provide such love and joy.


----------

